# RewriteRule - Frage



## Plaxo (14. Mrz 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zum 'RewriteRule':
Ich habe folgenden Ordner:
*fotos/dennis/*

... dort sind alle Fotos von Dennis drinne.

Nun möchte ich gerne, dass man statt *localhost/fotos/dennis/ mit localhost/ in der URL auf die Fotos zugreifen kann*.

Ist das Möglich? Suche da eine passende Methode bei Google, derzeit leider vergblich.

Über jeden Tipp wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## HoaX (15. Mrz 2012)

Ja ist es.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Mrz 2012)

Wenn du es mit mod_rewrite machen musst/sollst, dann schau dir die offizielle Doku an. Mit Schlagwörtern wie "mod_rewrite" oder "RewriteRule" finde ich btw schon einige brauchbare Seiten mit Google.


----------



## Evil-Devil (15. Mrz 2012)

Ein Virtuelles Verzeichnis wäre imho der sinnvollere Weg.


----------



## Plaxo (15. Mrz 2012)

RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^test/(.*)$ fotos/dennis/$1

Wenn ich jetzt localhost/test/ eingebe, klappt alles wunderbar.

Aber ich wollte ja *nur localhost* eingeben, um auf dieses Verzeichnis zu gelangen... aber das klappt einfach nicht!


----------

